# CES 2013 Product Releases



## nellymerc (May 3, 2012)

Hey all! I am on the east coast so I'm jealous of anyone lucky enough to be close to CES. I am following some of the companies on twitter which is my only source of updates at this point so I wanted to created a thread where we can list all the updates announced. My hope is that there are plenty of members that are there and can share pictures and new products. 

Just so the thread title isn't a complete teaser I do know that Pioneer announced their new 2013 lineup of receivers which look awesome!
Car | Pioneer Electronics USA

Alpines ICS-X7HD looks pretty awesome as well. As an iPhone user, Im super attracted to the "Siri Eyes Free" feature. I hope I get to see this in action soon. 

Please share!


----------



## nellymerc (May 3, 2012)

No one wants to contribute, so Ill continue. 

Looks like Audison is coming out with a bunch of cool gear. No details yet but something about a Prima 9 channel DSP? I also saw pictures of something called bit Play HD. The image is a bit fuzzy but I think thats what it says. Cant wait to get more details.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

There is another thread with pics in it and some more info on various products.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> There is another thread with pics in it and some more info on various products.


Where?


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...6-show-ces-2013-jan-8-11-a-4.html#post1793422


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

astrochex said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...6-show-ces-2013-jan-8-11-a-4.html#post1793422


THANKS


----------

